# Down to 3 choices of grills ..what's your pick?



## Rob79 (Mar 27, 2022)

OK, I think I have my choice of pellet grills down to 3.  Pit boss pro 850, camp chef sg24 or green mountain grills Daniel Boone.  What would be the best in terms of guality, construction and options? Pit boss and camp chef are easiest to acquire


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2022)

Sorry I have no experience with any of these or pellet smokers, but I bump your thread. So more eyes can see it.

Chris


----------



## Buckeye02 (Mar 27, 2022)

I have Recteq. BUT before everyone starts thinking I'm going to push that particular brand I'll say this. No matter what pellet grill you buy be it a cheap z grill or a 1500$ recteq we are all feeding the same brand of pellets. I came from a cuisinart woodcreek that is on sale right now at Walmart for 200$. I can tell ZERO difference in smoke flavor. I bought the recteq because I wanted something dependable and that will last. My sister has the woodcreek and it's still going strong after replacing the hotrod. My other brother in law bought the cheapest pellet grill he could find. Which at the time was a zgrill at rural king. Hes never cleaned or covered the grill. It fires up everytime he uses it.So It kind of comes down to what else do you have to cook on? Will this be your only source? Are you going to be smoking or grilling with it?


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 27, 2022)

it might be interesting to also look at how easy is it to make mods to to more customize it to your needs.  I am considering the Green Mountain smokers because there is a company Pimp My Grill that makes the slide out shelves which is what I need.  There is rumer they are building a slide out sausage rack to go with a redesigned slide out shelf that I`m waiting for.  I don't currently own any of these grills.


----------



## Rob79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hello,  I will be smoking and grilling.  This is not my only source.  I have a weber charcoal, blackstone, gas grill and my electric smoker.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 27, 2022)

I dont have much input on you final three.  I have a rec teq and love it tho.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> . Pit boss pro 850, camp chef sg24


I looked at both of these in person , and they both seem like good units . I don't think you would be sorry with either one .


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 27, 2022)

Pit Boss has a 5 year warranty. Thats hard to beat. I like Rec Tec also but more expensive.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 27, 2022)

Lot of Pit Boss owners on the forum who love them. If the driver is set and forget I’d also be considering the Masterbuilt gravity feeds


----------



## mike243 (Mar 27, 2022)

The price of charcoal and the amount needed to fireup a gravity fed has made me loose interest in 1 my pellet smoker will use about 1lbs per hours during the summer , i get 2 or more smokes out of it for less than $10 , way cheaper then charcoal


----------



## Sidewyz (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm on a Camp Chef Woodwind for the past year and half.  I've had to replace the internal temp, and all 4 of the meat probes.  The screen is going wonky and has lines through it that shouldn't be there.  The paint is burnt off in a couple spots.  That said,  I'd buy another in a heart beat!  Camp Chef's customer service is top level.  They sent all the probes for me to install and it wasn't hard.  I'll contact them for the screen issue soon.  No biggie.  

 The temps stay right where they are set.  The adjustable smoke levels work pretty good.  Lately, I have been baking bread, a great light rye for St Patrick's came out absolutely fantastic.  It'll see turkey this week.  Have I mentioned Pizza, perfect - Bread and Pizza tip:  pull the front top grate and pull the top rear grate to the center of the grill.  Put a baking stone on the top grate.  ( The reason I pull one grate is to accommodate the stone.  It rocks and doesn't sit flat on two)  Place a tin of water on bottom grate.   Heat grill to 450* with stone and water pan in the grill.  Cook bread right on stone.  I put a cast iron pan on stone for pizza.  The edges help the convection currents crisp the top.  Yumm

A few gripes but over all a great grill!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 27, 2022)

I just bought a GMG Peak (Jim Bowie) home yesterday. Thought about rectec but didn't feel like waiting.  Plus I have dealers 10, 20, 30 miles away. Can add a rotisserie and pizza oven if I want. Of the 3 I think you'll be happy with any of them. Have friends that have both GMG and Pit Boss and are happy. Mine was just shy of $1200 after tax and a bag of pellets

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I just bought a GMG Peak (Jim Bowie) home yesterday.


I expect a " first cook " thread in the morning .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 27, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I expect a " first cook " thread in the morning .


Might take a couple days...wife went to work this morning  and won't be home till Monday night...I'd like to stay in her better graces! Have a couple semi loads of hogs to load this afternoon,  would think she's trying to fatten me up...she made egg bake,  a chicken and noodle casserole,  scalloped corn, and a crab dip yesterday. 
But did initial burn in this morning...still smelled heavenly without any food







Ryan


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I just bought a GMG Peak (Jim Bowie) home yesterday. Thought about rectec but didn't feel like waiting.  Plus I have dealers 10, 20, 30 miles away. Can add a rotisserie and pizza oven if I want. Of the 3 I think you'll be happy with any of them. Have friends that have both GMG and Pit Boss and are happy. Mine was just shy of $1200 after tax and a bag of pellets
> 
> Ryan


i think I'm getting the ledge, I just don't need the width, smaller is better for me.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 27, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> i think I'm getting the ledge, I just don't need the width, smaller is better for me.


We didn't either lol! But how's that go...go big and take it home! Lol. My wife told me I'd better get back yard redone to hold the new toys...I said she didn't need to park in the garage anymore...wrong answer!   

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I just bought a GMG Peak (Jim Bowie) home yesterday. Thought about rectec but didn't feel like waiting.  Plus I have dealers 10, 20, 30 miles away. Can add a rotisserie and pizza oven if I want. Of the 3 I think you'll be happy with any of them. Have friends that have both GMG and Pit Boss and are happy. Mine was just shy of $1200 after tax and a bag of pellets
> Ryan


Oh man! That is an awesome new toy! Can’t wait to see what you do with that!”


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks great Ryan !


----------



## Rob79 (Mar 27, 2022)

What do you guys think of a used Daniel Boone for $600.  There is one local to me


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 27, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> What do you guys think of a used Daniel Boone for $600.  There is one local to me


First I'd see if it's still under warranty and if so I'd contact GMG and see if they will still honor it after the smokers changes hands. Pellet smokers have several parts that can go out from time to time. And that's with any brand. Controllers are pretty expensive and if that goes out with no warranty you'll quickly turn your new used smoker into a $1k smoker


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2022)

I agree with Jake.  Good advice.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 27, 2022)

Another happy CampChef owner here.  I have the 24SG.  I did have to add a WiFi extender to get the WiFi working reliably but that was a cheap one from Amazon.


----------



## DougE (Mar 27, 2022)

Camp Chef SG24 owner here and no regrets. It's a good cooker and does what it's supposed to do. I've had it almost a year and it gets used often several days a week.


----------



## Rob79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Exactly how big are these sg 24's.  I cannot see them in person so I'd like some idea.  Thanks


----------



## DougE (Mar 27, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Exactly how big are these sg 24's.  I cannot see them in person so I'd like some idea.  Thanks



20x22 1/2 grate size, but you have a full size upper and lower grate.         























She's a little dirty, but it sees a lot of use.


----------



## Rob79 (Mar 27, 2022)

DougE said:


> 20x22 1/2 grate size, but you have a full size upper and lower grate.
> 
> View attachment 627315
> 
> ...


Nice!  Thanks so much for the dimensions.  There's actually quite a bit of room in there.  How do you like the sear function and smoke settings?  Is the temp in 5's, 10's or 25's?  How is the app and wifi?  Would you say it has any hot spots. Thanks again


----------



## DougE (Mar 27, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Nice!  Thanks so much for the dimensions.  There's actually quite a bit of room in there.  How do you like the sear function and smoke settings?  Is the temp in 5's, 10's or 25's?  How is the app and wifi?  Would you say it has any hot spots. Thanks again


Sear function works decent so long as you mostly keep what you're searing over the firepot. Temp adjustments are in 5 degrees. I like the smoke settings pretty well. You will get higher temp swings with higher smoke levels, but that's how these things work. App and WIFI have performed pretty much flawlessly. It probably has some hot spots, but I haven't really found a problem as far as that goes.


----------



## Yopasjim (Mar 27, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> What do you guys think of a used Daniel Boone for $600.  There is one local to me


Rob,  I have owned a Daniel Boone... it was a great smoker!  So great of a smoker I sold it and purchased a Jim Bowie with all the bells and whistles!  And I LOVE IT!  I too am looking at the Pimp My Grill site.  I purchased their tape sealer and that added to the cooking process as well!  And ... this is very important ... the Green Mountain Grill customer service is excellent!  No waiting on hold or "we will get back to you" (and never do).  I have ALWAYS got a great response from the company.  ALways!  That will keep me coming back over and over!  I have many other reasons why I love the smoker.  Had it for two years ... NOT ONE PROBLEM!


----------



## Rob79 (Mar 27, 2022)

Yopasjim said:


> Rob,  I have owned a Daniel Boone... it was a great smoker!  So great of a smoker I sold it and purchased a Jim Bowie with all the bells and whistles!  And I LOVE IT!  I too am looking at the Pimp My Grill site.  I purchased their tape sealer and that added to the cooking process as well!  And ... this is very important ... the Green Mountain Grill customer service is excellent!  No waiting on hold or "we will get back to you" (and never do).  I have ALWAYS got a great response from the company.  ALways!  That will keep me coming back over and over!  I have many other reasons why I love the smoker.  Had it for two years ... NOT ONE PROBLEM!


Nice!  Does the green mountain have a function for the smoke setting?  Also, how is searing?  Does the temp setting go by 5's or....?  Thanks


----------



## DougE (Mar 27, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Nice! Thanks so much for the dimensions


Any time. I'm not here to sway your decision to Camp Chef, I'm only showing you what you get if you go that route.


----------



## Rob79 (Mar 27, 2022)

DougE said:


> Any time. I'm not here to sway your decision to Camp Chef, I'm only showing you what you get if you go that route.


Yes and I do appreciate that.  I have it down to 3
Pit boss pro 850 for $549
Camp chef sg 24 for $675
Daniel Boone $599
All in my price range.  Just need to make the call now.  It's nice to hear everyone's recommendations


----------



## Yopasjim (Mar 29, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Nice!  Does the green mountain have a function for the smoke setting?  Also, how is searing?  Does the temp setting go by 5's or....?  Thanks


Sorry for not responding right away... I had a very busy weekend.  There is no "Smoke setting" per se on the smoker.  But at 150 degrees (lowest setting) and with the use of a smoke tube, the meat gets plenty of smoke.  I think the smoker gets up to 550 degrees.  I had it up to 500 and that was plenty to sear a steak.


----------



## Fraser (Mar 29, 2022)

just my $0.02: 


Rob79 said:


> I have a weber charcoal, blackstone, gas grill and my electric smoker.


Sounds like you’ve got the grilling and griddling covered (jealous of the Blackstone btw!).  I’ve got a RecTec RT-680, obsolete. It has a new hotrod, auger motor, display/controller and wi-fi. Why? Their CS is for _life_!  Yes, more $$ but something to consider.


----------



## Rob79 (Apr 5, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies!  Still deciding lol.  One minute i have my mind set next minute onto another grill.  Was going with the grilla silverbac but now the gmg’s are on sale.  How much room is in the ledge?  They only have one rack.  They have nice options that can be added.  Are they a very heavy gauge steel.  Sorry about all the questions but i want to make the correct decision


----------



## DougE (Apr 5, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Sorry about all the questions but i want to make the correct decision


You sound a lot like me in analyzing every last detail when making a major purchase. With pellet grills, all the major players have excellent offerings. What it amounts to is picking the one that has the most features you want.


----------



## Rob79 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hahaha yes thats how i am.  Just dont want to buy junk!  I hear stories that green mountain quality is not great….the auger with the 12 volt system is very loud.  Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 5, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Thanks for all the replies!  Still deciding lol.  One minute i have my mind set next minute onto another grill.  Was going with the grilla silverbac but now the gmg’s are on sale.  How much room is in the ledge?  They only have one rack.  They have nice options that can be added.  Are they a very heavy gauge steel.  Sorry about all the questions but i want to make the correct decision


Make sure you look at Pimp My Grill they have a sliding rack that can add 2 or 3 racks for the GMG.  They have a new design that they claim will add a sliding sausage hanger to the rack.  I would wait for pimpmygrill to release the new products before I would buy the rack system.


----------



## DougE (Apr 5, 2022)

You have to realize these things have a fan running, an auger motor kicking in to feed pellets, and sort of a blast furnace sound from the firepot. None are silent, but I don't expect my CC is loud enough to wake a sleeping baby or anything.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 5, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Hahaha yes thats how i am.  Just dont want to buy junk!  I hear stories that green mountain quality is not great….the auger with the 12 volt system is very loud.  Is there any truth to this?


You might check with 

 civilsmoker
 he is a GMG owner.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 5, 2022)

Just bought a GMG Peak like a week or so ago. My 1st pellet smoker, while it does make some noise I don't know how it compares to others. But I have the option of adding a pizza oven attachment and a rotisserie also. Don't know of the others offer that but have several friends that I own one and all really like theirs.

And makes some mighty fine ribs!

Ryan


----------



## Rob79 (Apr 5, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Just bought a GMG Peak like a week or so ago. My 1st pellet smoker, while it does make some noise I don't know how it compares to others. But I have the option of adding a pizza oven attachment and a rotisserie also. Don't know of the others offer that but have several friends that I own one and all really like theirs.
> 
> And makes some mighty fine ribs!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the feedback!  Im looking at the ledge and i do like the options that can be added


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 5, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Thanks for the feedback!  Im looking at the ledge and i do like the options that can be added


Yea, I think I'm picking up the Ledge when my foot gets better.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 6, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> You might check with
> 
> civilsmoker
> he is a GMG owner.


Mine has the the 12v system and the auger isn’t any louder than the fan.  GMG is a very good grill for the price point. They have a true PID that when tested against some of the higher end grills it out flavored them many of them. GMG was one of the early adopters of the PID and they have a very good smoke profile, heavier than most pellets. I have made GMG recommendations to my 3 of my clients and all of them got one and they LOVE them. One had their older hot rod go out and they replaced for free with a new ceramic rod free under warrantee. The only issue between the 3 of them. 

I have had mine for 6.5 years and it is still going strong!


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 6, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Nice!  Does the green mountain have a function for the smoke setting?  Also, how is searing?  Does the temp setting go by 5's or....?  Thanks





Yopasjim said:


> Sorry for not responding right away... I had a very busy weekend.  There is no "Smoke setting" per se on the smoker.  But at 150 degrees (lowest setting) and with the use of a smoke tube, the meat gets plenty of smoke.  I think the smoker gets up to 550 degrees.  I had it up to 500 and that was plenty to sear a steak.


I’m not going to make this easy for you. A huge plus for the GMG is the 150 degree will super smoke any thing you want and you can also do peppers. I have smoked for 24 hours at 150. Best ground chili power in the world!  On the high end 550 will sear and you can do pizza without the add on unless you want 700 deg pizza oven which it will do.  The GMG PID and fan and auger is also variable speed to get better fire control .... these are huge functional elements to its operation.  

PS I also have a Recteq 1250.  The RT is built better but you pay for it.  Oh you can get the RT590 delivered for a good price point as well....


----------



## Rob79 (Apr 6, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I’m not going to make this easy for you. A huge plus for the GMG is the 150 degree will super smoke any thing you want and you can also do peppers. I have smoked for 24 hours at 150. Best ground chili power in the world!  On the high end 550 will sear and you can do pizza without the add on unless you want 700 deg pizza oven which it will do.  The GMG PID and fan and auger is also variable speed to get better fire control .... these are huge functional elements to its operation.
> 
> PS I also have a Recteq 1250.  The RT is built better but you pay for it.  Oh you can get the RT590 delivered for a good price point as well....


Nice!  Sounds like a solid unit.  I can tell you i am not a fan of the rec teq.  My other choice was the grilla silverbac.  Anybody have feedback on that unit?  Thanks


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 6, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Nice!  Sounds like a solid unit.  I can tell you i am not a fan of the rec teq.  My other choice was the grilla silverbac.  Anybody have feedback on that unit?  Thanks


Just spend some time comparing the Silverbac and the Z-Grills 700E...... When I was researching grilla, I believe their (grilla) PID is/was American made, and the body oversees.  One day I noticed Z-Grills was also selling a "double insulated bottom" and the light went on (Z-Grills 700E is NOT a PID controled)..... All that said, the PID is really the important part of a pellet and GMG has been at that game longer than any of the others  you are looking at....(and longer than most pellets on the market)....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 6, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Just spend some time comparing the Silverbac and the Z-Grills 700E...... When I was researching grilla, I believe their (grilla) PID is/was American made, and the body oversees.  One day I noticed Z-Grills was also selling a "double insulated bottom" and the light went on (Z-Grills 700E is NOT a PID controled)..... All that said, the PID is really the important part of a pellet and GMG has been at that game longer than any of the others  you are looking at....(and longer than most pellets on the market)....


Now I think I'll start patting myself on the back for getting a GMG after hearing that lol.
And those ribs I was talking about 




















No wrap, started at 250 for an hour then up to 300. They were juicy and delicious with a nice bite.

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks great Ryan .


----------



## Rob79 (Apr 6, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Just spend some time comparing the Silverbac and the Z-Grills 700E...... When I was researching grilla, I believe their (grilla) PID is/was American made, and the body oversees.  One day I noticed Z-Grills was also selling a "double insulated bottom" and the light went on (Z-Grills 700E is NOT a PID controled)..... All that said, the PID is really the important part of a pellet and GMG has been at that game longer than any of the others  you are looking at....(and longer than most pellets on the market)....


So, are you saying the grilla is a a solid unit? I was going to purchase the gmg from bbqguys.  Are they legitimate?  Reading some bad reviews on them


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 6, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> So, are you saying the grilla is a a solid unit?


Not really.  I'm saying it "appears" to me that they have the same manufacture that makes Z-Grills making their bodies for them.  Their PID is new to the market especially compared to GMG.  I don't have any experience with the grilla's PID but I do with GMG and I trust GMG's and its one of the top proven PIDs.

In the end you need to make the decision that is "right" for you because there is NO perfect do everything pellet grill and even just a simple temp controlled pellet is better than not having one.  

That said, for me, if I for some reason needed a new pellet today, my list would be recteq, GMG, and the Weber SmokeFire.  I would be happy with anyone of them.  If on a budget, I would grab a GMG all day long..... But let me think about it, I have a recteq, GMG, and a new Weber Gen..... so I already made the decision for MYSELF......


----------



## Rob79 (Apr 6, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Not really.  I'm saying it "appears" to me that they have the same manufacture that makes Z-Grills making their bodies for them.  Their PID is new to the market especially compared to GMG.  I don't have any experience with the grilla's PID but I do with GMG and I trust GMG's and its one of the top proven PIDs.
> 
> In the end you need to make the decision that is "right" for you because there is NO perfect do everything pellet grill and even just a simple temp controlled pellet is better than not having one.
> 
> That said, for me, if I for some reason needed a new pellet today, my list would be recteq, GMG, and the Weber SmokeFire.  I would be happy with anyone of them.  If on a budget, I would grab a GMG all day long..... But let me think about it, I have a recteq, GMG, and a new Weber Gen..... so I already made the decision for MYSELF......


Nice right up!  Thanks for all the info.   Rec teq is out.  I do not like the design at all.  I really like gmg and the pit bos pro 850 at lowes.  Any thought on the pit boss?  Keep in mind i never had a pellet grill so i cant compare to anything.  Also,  If anyone has feedback on bbqguys please let me know


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 6, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> Nice right up!  Thanks for all the info.   Rec teq is out.  I do not like the design at all.  I really like gmg and the pit bos pro 850 at lowes.  Any thought on the pit boss?  Keep in mind i never had a pellet grill so i cant compare to anything.  Also,  If anyone has feedback on bbqguys please let me know


I have only looked at them in the store.  They do have a PID control 180-500 but have a slide plate for searing.  They have a 5 year warrantee so that helps with potential electronic issues.  From just visually and "lid" lifting, I do think the GMG are a little bit better build quality over all and the PID control 150-550 is wider, but they do only have a 3 year warrantee, we can't get the GMG around here for the price you noted above.  That is a great price!  If it is a local dealer have them swap for a ceramic ignitor if it doesn't have one already (they are only 14 or something like that).  We can get the PB for that price......


----------



## Rob79 (Apr 6, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I have only looked at them in the store.  They do have a PID control 180-500 but have a slide plate for searing.  They have a 5 year warrantee so that helps with potential electronic issues.  From just visually and "lid" lifting, I do think the GMG are a little bit better build quality over all and the PID control 150-550 is wider, but they do only have a 3 year warrantee, we can't get the GMG around here for the price you noted above.  That is a great price!  If it is a local dealer have them swap for a ceramic ignitor if it doesn't have one already (they are only 14 or something like that).  We can get the PB for that price......


I do like the temp control better on the gmg.  The $599 was for the choice daniel boone.  I am now looking at the prime plus ledge for $899 but its now on sale for $799.  Another dealer has the daniel boone not the ledge but it does have the see thru glass and hopper glass.  What would the difference be between the daniel boone and ledge?


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 6, 2022)

The see thru glass, it will be smoke covered instantly anyhow. Don't hardly ever clean mine in the MES 40 anymore. Throw a dart, either will do its thing. Good luck !


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 6, 2022)

Oh, ok you want the ledge, if you can spring for it. It has the 12v - 2 fan fire pit burner, ups the temp up to 550 vs 500, and all the new trendy add ons (front shelf, hoper dump, ash vacuum tube, dual temp probe).  The choice was the original design, still a good unit.....


----------



## fxsales1959 (Apr 7, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> OK, I think I have my choice of pellet grills down to 3.  Pit boss pro 850, camp chef sg24 or green mountain grills Daniel Boone.  What would be the best in terms of guality, construction and options? Pit boss and camp chef are easiest to acquire


I would never try and change someone's mind, but before you go all in with pellet and augers and moving parts, I would gently recommend you look at the Masterbuilt gravity feed series of grills/smokers. I recently bought a 560 model at ridiculous clearance price at HD. Last weekend I put a slab or beef dino ribs on, filled with about 6lbs of Wally world lump and a couple chunks of hickory and post oak. Lit  and set thermo to 235 degrees. got a six hour burn with temps steady between 230 and 245degrees (grate level with inkbird for reassurance).. ribs were wonderful. Trust me, I've got a Kamamdo "egg", a big ass offset stick burner, and aMb electric. I only use the gravity fed now.  Your mileage may vary. good luck with your choice.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 7, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> I am now looking at the prime plus ledge for $899 but its now on sale for $799.


Just went and looked at the Ledge . Has some nice features and looks like a solid choice .


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 25, 2022)

Not (directly) about your models … but over a year ago, I did an exhaustive evaluation of 4 models from other mfrs … evaluated about 10 criteria seemingly important or significant to me … did a spreadsheet to choke a horse using pairwise comparison based on EPA/Sandia Threat-Vulnerability Analysis … agonized for weeks … missed sales … at the end of the day I coulda just flipped coins or found a ouija board as it was so close I could make the statistics confess to anything.
As hard as it is for this recovering engineer, at some point you close your eyes, go with your gut, and start enjoying it.


----------



## Yopasjim (Apr 25, 2022)

Rob79 said:


> I do like the temp control better on the gmg.  The $599 was for the choice daniel boone.  I am now looking at the prime plus ledge for $899 but its now on sale for $799.  Another dealer has the daniel boone not the ledge but it does have the see thru glass and hopper glass.  What would the difference be between the daniel boone and ledge?


Rob, as I said, I used to own a Daniel Boone but upgraded to the Jim Bowie.  As for the glass ... just not a selling point for me anymore.  It was INITIALLY ... but like someone mentioned, within a short time that window is "smoked" over and you really cannot see through it into the smoker.  Relatively useless.  The same can be said for the internal light.  I clean the window and the light more than I really use them.  NOW ... the glass in the pellet hopper is a good thing.  One quick glance and I can see the pellet level in the hopper.  I love my Jim Bowie (Peak).  Check out the space I have.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 25, 2022)

Gonna miss that sale too. . .


----------

